# Weld design symbol



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

see attached link
http://www.scribd.com/doc/18659499/Weld-Design-Symbols#


----------



## m.gomaa (6 ديسمبر 2009)

good effort


----------



## GeoOo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------

